# Any problems with the Keyless Entry



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am going to be getting a Rogue in a few months. One great feature is the Keyless Entry. There is actually no key to open the door or turn the car on.

Has anyone heard of any problems with this? If the key fob goes bad, sounds to me like you will not be able to get into the vehicle or turn it on. What if the battery goes dead? Can you even open up the vehicle to jump start it?

Seems like a great feature as long as it is working. Anyone have any thoughts on this matter.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mike E (Apr 10, 2010)

Dave,

The keyless entry fob actually contains a key you can remove if there is a problem with the fob. The key will unlock the drivers door as well as start the Rogue in the normal manner. That said, I have had no problems with the fob.

Mike


----------

